# Finally! New pics



## Becky (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are some new pics of Redrock Magic Keeper, foaled 1/21/2010, without her blankets on. We finally had some warm enough weather she could be out the past couple of days without blankets.




Back to the deep freeze today, though.





















I should have a couple more foals within the next week I think. Can't wait!


----------



## Connie P (Feb 14, 2010)

What a doll!


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness Becky...she is the SWEETEST little teddy bear of a foal!!



I'm glad everything turned out ok with her...she seems like a special one


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 14, 2010)

That is one FLUFFY, CUTE foal


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 14, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]She is absolutly ADORABLE!! and *VERY* CUTE!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 14, 2010)

She looks like a little stuffed animal with all those little curls. She is so cute.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 14, 2010)

U sure she isn't a mini curly coat?


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Feb 14, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Adorable little foal!!!! Just LOVE






that curly coat.[/SIZE]


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG what a precious little bundle


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2010)

wow

what a cutie pie. You can send her to me in mississippi





love those pintos.

Who is her sire and dam?


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 14, 2010)

Awwdorable!!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Feb 14, 2010)

Awww... She is such a cutie baby teddy bear!!!...


----------



## srpwildrose (Feb 14, 2010)

markadoodle said:


> [SIZE=12pt]She is absolutly ADORABLE!! and *VERY* CUTE!! [/SIZE]




DITTO!!





Awesome!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG is she just the sweetest looking little girl! She is just to freaking cute for words.


----------



## Zora (Feb 14, 2010)

Really Cute! So curly too.


----------



## Becky (Feb 14, 2010)

> Who is her sire and dam?


Her sire is Redrock Magic Maker 30" and her dam is Redrock C No Disguise 29". I expect Keeper to mature 28"- 29".

Being the first born this year, she is getting lots of attention. She thinks she is pretty special!


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 14, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Are you sure that isn't a little stuffed toy horse? With blue eyes???[/SIZE]

P.S.

Is her sire Magic Maker? Some wonderful foals coming out of that guy!!


----------



## minih (Feb 14, 2010)

> Are you sure that isn't a little stuffed toy horse? With blue eyes???


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Feb 14, 2010)

Becky,

She is just beautiful.

Magic Maker sure is making his mark in your herd!

Another BEAUTIFUL tiny filly. I have been waiting to see the unwrapped pix... thanks.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 14, 2010)

That is one of the cutest babies I have ever seen - she looks like a little stuffed horse!

What a precious, adorable, little doll!

A great BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 14, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]What a little baby doll....[/SIZE]_


----------



## little lady (Feb 14, 2010)

What an adorable, fluffy little girl.




I love the uniqueness of her markings.



Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 14, 2010)

OH she is just the cutest little baby. Congrats


----------



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses (Feb 14, 2010)

sooo adorable


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 14, 2010)

Becky,

You've GOT to send pics of her in to the office! They will LOVE using her in the World magazine I'm sure!! She is SO darn adorable!!!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 15, 2010)

She's so cute and fluffy! What an adorable little baby.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 15, 2010)

I couldn't agree with everyone's comments more. She is totally, absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 15, 2010)

absolutely love that little face! what a cutie - and I can bet she's pretty spoiled! what a pretty little girl!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update. My gosh, she is just so adorable and fuzzy!! Looks like she would be very easy to spoil!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 15, 2010)

She is a doll. And like everyone says she looks like a stuffed horsie! Too cute. Makes me sad this is our no baby year. Next year!


----------



## lilnickers (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, she is soooo darn cute!!!!!! It appears she loves to have her picture taken, too!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see her clipped later this year, knowing what Magic Maker produces!!! And oh my gosh, she must have known what our winter would be like this year, she came prepared with all of that hair!!!


----------

